# Dune gecko care help



## Chameleogecko (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have a 20 gallon long in my room and I was trying to think of another reptile that would be perfect for it. I really wanted a desert species because all my other reptiles are tropical species, and it seemed perfect for a desert setup because it's long and not very tall (30in x 12in x 12in).
So I was rummaging around looking at my old reptile magazines and I saw them briefly mention dune geckos; a small fragile gecko who like to burrow in sand. So I found out all I could about them but couldn't find enough. I've read around 500 hours of care sheets over the years on everything to common crested geckos, to plumed basilisks. I never adopt any reptile without reading at least 20 different care sheets on them and they're usually pretty easy to find so I was surprised when I could only find a handful of care sheets on dune geckos.
Although the information I could find on these geckos were scarce I was able to make a pretty basic care sheet on them.
-They grow up to around 2-3 inches and are extremely fragile.
-They are nocturnal although some people say they are active during both day and night
-Do not house two males together (the same goes with most reptile species)
-They like to borrow so keep the substrate around 5 inches
-They need to thermo-regulate so you need to keep a warm side and cool side
-you should keep the terrarium dry although it is good to do a light spraying at night
-you should keep a very shallow water bowl preferably with pebbles in it so the gecko can easily climb out
-The tempature should be around 75-80 degrees with a small basking spot although it won't be used much 
-you can feed them small insects such as pinhead crickets, extremely small mealworms (if you can find some small enough) as well as other small insects 
-feeding them everyday is preferable 
If I missed anything, or if you think something isn't true or if you have something to add please tell me. I'm very interested in these little guys, and it would be nice to hear from a person who has kept them before.

Much thanks and happy holidays,
Chameleogecko :cheers:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dune geckos refer to stenodcatylus species. I keep breeding groups of S.stheno, Spetrii and S.dorea. They are amazing geckos to keep. I wrote an indepth care guid for practical reptile keeping (PRK) a few months ago, I think it was June, which you can get through their website. Which will gratly help. 

However a few points. 

These are a small nocternal gecko that are very active and are amazing to keep. Most are WC though were are CB individuals available now as well. 

I keep mixed groups of about 6 in a 2x1x1 foot viv. Male *can* be kept together, they show no aggression, their will be a dominance structure but they all get along so long as there is enough females foe a 1:2 ratio (males to females).

They benefit from a basking spot rather then a heat mat. They can regularly be found basking in the morning and eveing. I place slate under the bulb to retain heat. I have a basking spot of 33c hot end of 28c, cool of 24 c. These are one of the few gecko spcies that need sand to live. I use about 4 inches of play sand and this allows them to dig tunnels etc. They will also use this to lay eggs. 

Thy do not need a water bowl, a light spreying once a week (spreying every day will cause respiratory problems) is suffficant for water as they will get most from their food. 

Mine get fed small crickets, locusts, mealworms, wasworms, flies, woodlice etc. All get dusted with a calcium and D3 supplement on every feed though one also has a multi vit added. 

I got mine most of mine as WC adults 7 years ago and they are still going strong. 

jay


----------

